# ON CAMERA COMBATIVES (OCC) SEMINAR



## James Miller (Oct 12, 2015)

OCC SEMINAR
Saturday October 17th, 3pm
Pierce-Arrow Film Arts Center

FREE

On Camera Combatives is a premiere network and training program for action filmmakers, performers and enthusiasts. Our mission is to create authentic and dynamic storytelling though on-screen action. In this interactive seminar, participants will be introduced to the basics of fight movement for the screen and have a chance to apply those skills on camera. The event is co-instructed by Grand Master Tim Hartman of Buffalo, NY and Head Instructor Ryan Monolopolus (SAG-AFTRA) of Atlanta, GA.

www.BuffaloInternationalFilmFestival.com


----------

